# Junk mail & Coupons



## Nebulous (Aug 14, 2022)

Do you get a lot of junk mail, advertisements and coupons delivered to your house? Do you ever look through them and use them? Or do you just throw them away?

Most days I check the mail, there is nothing but ads in the mailbox. Sometimes I look for usable coupons but most of the time I just throw it all away.


----------



## lavalamp (Aug 14, 2022)

Yeah I get loads of junk mail, magazines and flyers in my letter box. I find it really annoying! I sometimes look at tome of the magazines, but I generally let them collect for a bit then bin them.


----------



## Nebulous (Aug 28, 2022)

lavalamp said:


> Yeah I get loads of junk mail, magazines and flyers in my letter box. I find it really annoying! I sometimes look at tome of the magazines, but I generally let them collect for a bit then bin them.


Same here! It seems like all the mail is anymore is junk.


----------

